# Remote trigger



## tt1106 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, I'm new to pen turning, but not new to photography, so I thought I'd see if I could help some poor souls out. 
I made this remote trigger  It works fantastic for everything up to Rebel XSI. (Not sure what kind of port it has on it. Not being a machinist, I used a radio shack project box which was a whopping 2 dollars and drilled holes for the switches.  Instead of a sliding switch I used a 3 position toggle switch.  The cord and plug came form head phones, that I cut the ends off of. 
Hope it helps someone.


----------

